# anyone get any rabbits saturday



## mr100fps (Nov 1, 2011)

i know wabbit season opened up on the 5th . did anyone have any luck???


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I rabbit hunt, but do all my hunting for them from Jan 1st -Feb. 28th here in NC.


----------

